# problem with my outboard motor



## rivermonster (Apr 26, 2010)

i have a 40 hrs yahaha outboard motor, and it cranks fine an idols fine and can putt around fine, but when put under a load , my primer ball collapses, and kills the motor, the ball is put on correctly and i have checked the vent and the fuel, lines all is clear, this just happened when the last primer ball became to hard to squeeze, so all i did was change the ball, and ever since it has done this with the next 2 brand new ones i have bought, and it happens as soon as give it gas the ball will collapse shut. i have checked all that others have suggested, and the info was greatly appreciated. is the fuel filter causing this? any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Sound like the engie is pulling more than the fuel line is supplying. Possible restriction in your fuel line that allows minimal fuel to pass but not a higher volume. Have you checked your lines from the tank to the bulb?


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

check to be sure the squeeze bulb is installed in the right direction. There is an arrow pointing the direction of fuel flow on the side of the bulb.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

tank fitting or hose connection there. the connector needs to be tight all the way against fitting. its got to be there or the suction line in the tank.


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

If you have the lined "grey " fuel line replace it . Ethanol attacks the liner and clogs the system. If you have the suspect line you will have to replace the bulb and quick disconnects ( if they are downstream of the " grey " fuel line .


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*line*

the inner wall of the fuel line can collapse and cause a sort of a check valve


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I once had a check valve at the tank do the same thing.


----------

